# FR: ci-joint - accord



## francais_espanol

*Moderator note:  *multiple threads merged to create this one 

Bonjour

Laquelle des 2 phrases est correcte:

« les tableaux ci-joint » ou
« les tableaux ci-joint_s _»

Merci d'avance.


----------



## [Marc]

je choisirais la seconde... oui : enveloppe ci-joint*e*


----------



## pieanne

Moi aussi, ou alors "ci-joint les tableaux"


----------



## francais_espanol

Merci Marc et pieanne. Je choisirais aussi la seconde, mais je me rappelle avoir appris il y a longtemps que le mot « ci-joint » est invariable. Est-ce vrai?


----------



## [Marc]

Les expressions "*ci-annexé,  ci-joint, ci-inclus*" varient en genre et en nombre si  elles sont en position d'épithète ou d'attribut :
_Les photos ci-annexées  serviront de point de départ.
 Vous les trouverez dans la lettre ci-jointe._​  Elles sont invariables quand on  leur donne une valeur adverbiale (elles se rapprochent alors de  l'emploi de "ci-contre, ci-dessous", etc.).
_Veuillez trouver ci-joint  copie du document demandé_.
_Ci-annexé la copie du document en question_.​  La règle est assez floue et on  rencontre souvent l'accord ou l'invariabilité selon que le  scripteur pense l'expression comme un adverbe ou une épithète.
_Il nous renvoie ci-joint la  lettre du mois de mars.
 Il nous renvoie ci-jointe la lettre du mois de mars._​  Toutefois, on laisse,  habituellement, invariables ces expressions, si :
- *elles se trouvent en  tête de phrase* : _Ci-joint la lettre en question_.
 - *dans le corps de la phrase elles sont placées  immédiatement devant un *nom(pas d'article, ni déterminant) : _Veuillez trouver ci-joint copie du  document demandé_.
from http://www.synapse-fr.com/manuels/PP_CI_JOINT.htm
​


----------



## pieanne

Il *peut* être invariable. On peut dire

"les documents ci-joints vous montreront que..."
"ci-joint les documents qui vous montreront que..."
Mais
"Veuillez trouver ci-joint les documents..."
Bref, on fait ce que l'on veut, mais il faut faire attention à la place des mots.


----------



## francais_espanol

Un gros merci, Marc et pieanne, ça m'aide beaucoup.

Donc, « Les tableaux ci-joint_*s*_ résument les projets financés par XX en Chine.»
Mais, « Vous trouverez ci-joint les tableaux résumant les projets financés par XX en Chine. »

Merci d'avance.


----------



## MadMonk44

Hi,
in the context of an informal business email with a document attached, I'd like to say 'Please find attached my notes from last Friday's meeting.' but I'm hesitating over whether or not ci-joint refers to the document that is attached (singular masculine) or to the notes  (plural feminine) or whether or not there should be any agreement at all.

'Veuillez trouver ci-jointes mes notes du RDV du vendredi dernier.'

Is that correct? 
Also, if there is some other 'stock' phrase for saying this that sounds more natural to a native French speaker, please feel free to suggest it.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## equilingual

MadMonk44 said:


> Hi,
> in the context of an informal business email with a document attached, I'd like to say 'Please find attached my notes from last Friday's meeting.' but I'm hesitating over whether or not ci-joint refers to the document that is attached (singular masculine) or to the notes (plural feminine) or whether or not there should be any agreement at all.
> 
> 'Veuillez trouver ci-jointes mes notes du RDV du vendredi dernier.'
> 
> Is that correct?
> Also, if there is some other 'stock' phrase for saying this that sounds more natural to a native French speaker, please feel free to suggest it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies.


 
You did very well.

_Veuillez trouvez ci-jointes mes notes du rendez-vous de vendredi dernier_.

Also, you might be interested in the following:

L'adjectif est variable quand il suit le nom auquel il se rapporte.
Vous lirez la lettre ci-jointe. 
Quand il est placé devant un nom précédé lui-même d'un article, d'un adjectif possessif ou numéral, *ci-joint* est au choix variable ou invariable. Vous trouverez ci-joint ou ci-jointe la photocopie...

L'adverbe est invariable quand il est placé en tête de phrase.
Ci-joint des formulaires à remplir. 

L'adverbe est invariable quand il précède immédiatement le nom auquel il se rapporte.
Vous trouverez ci-joint copies des actes notariés. 
Les termes *ci-inclus* et *ci-annexé* suivent les mêmes règles.


----------



## deidara69

Does this make sense?

   Je vous prie de bien vouloir les trouver ci-joint. 



Please find them enclosed?


----------



## itka

> Je vous prie de bien vouloir les trouver ci-joint*(e)s*.



Oui, mais tu dois faire l'accord _ci-joints_ (masculin) ou _ci-jointes_(féminin).


----------



## Mezzofanti

itka said:


> Oui, mais tu dois faire l'accord _ci-joints_ (masculin) ou _ci-jointes_(féminin).



Très discutable. "Ci-joint" s'accorde avec un nom qu'il suit immédiatement. Autrement il reste plus souvent invariable.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

Mezzofanti said:


> Très discutable. "Ci-joint" s'accorde avec un nom qu'il suit immédiatement. Autrement il reste plus souvent invariable.


 L'accord n'est pas du tout discutable comme vous pouvez le vérifier dans Grévisse. Ci-joint(s)(es) est nettement épithète du pronoms les.


----------



## Samfelger

Mezzofanti said:


> Très discutable. "Ci-joint" s'accorde avec un nom qu'il suit immédiatement. Autrement il reste plus souvent invariable.


 

Je suis d'accord avec Mezzofanti ; dans l'expression qui est tout à fait correcte sous cette forme, "ci-joint" est plus adverbe qu'adjectif, comme si l'on avait écrit "Vous pouvez trouver ci-joint les documents demandés" par exemple...


----------



## Gil

> La règle est assez floue et on rencontre souvent l'accord ou l'invariabilité selon que le scripteur pense l'expression comme un adverbe ou une épithète.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute aux réponses précédentes le lien qui suit, vers une page de la BDL.  Ci-joint, ci-inclus, ci-annexé


----------



## deidara69

merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curtiz

Hello,

I've recently did a work sheet about partcipes passé. I had to see if I should fill in the blanks with e,es, or s. 

As examples, I'll use these 2 questions.

Les Chèques ci-joint_ que j'ai vu_ et approuvé_ doivent être expédié_.

and

Je vous envoie ci-joint_ copie de la lettre demandée

My tutor told me that the answers should be 

Les Chèques ci-joints que j'ai vus et approuvés doivent être expédiés.

but Je vous envoie ci-joint copie de la lettre demandée.(nothing for ci-joint)

But that really confused me, but the second question shouldn't ci-joint receive an E from la lettre? 

Is there any rules for participes passés? It seems like just as I'm about to get a rule or some sort of logical explanation something gets messed up again. Please help me get to the bottom of this and elaborate your answers.

Merci d'avance.

Curtiz.


----------



## CapnPrep

Curtiz said:


> Is there any rules for participes passés?


Yes, there… is . But there are some extra considerations for _ci-joint_. If you look up _ci-joint_ in the Word Reference dictionary, at the bottom of the page you will find links to a lot of threads where this question is discussed in detail.


----------



## itka

When I was young I was told that _"if you already know what is ci-joint, you must make an agreement, if you don't, no agreement"._
_if you already know_ : if it is placed before this word.
_if you don't_ : if it is placed after this word.

_"Les documents ci-joints, la lettre ci-jointe..."
"ci-joint les document, ci-joint la lettre_..."

But I red on the forum, some different opinions from natives, so I assume the rules maybe changed ?


----------



## Nicomon

I agree with Curtiz's teacher (except for chèques without a capital) and itka. Curtiz, if you can easily read French, I think the extract from the BDL is very useful and well written.  See link in post # 16


----------

